# She faced life with a smile - Soldier's widow killed in eerily similar accident



## exgunnertdo (30 Sep 2008)

I didn't see this posted anywhere else.  Sorry if it's already here.

So sad...

Shared in accordance with Copyright act thing.

From the Winnipeg Free Press



> She faced life with a smile - Soldier's widow killed in eerily similar accident
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Article Link


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 Sep 2008)

That is absolutely horrible. My thoughts and condolences to the family,especially the children.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2008)

Holy mackeral!  Condolences to Daphne's family and friends.


----------



## Harley Sailor (30 Sep 2008)

The Similarities of their deaths demonstrate to me that they will be together in the after life.  May they be happy ever after.

My deepest condolences to thier family and friends.

Xavier


----------



## military granny (30 Sep 2008)

My deepest condolences to the Wilson children and all their extended family. This hit me like a ton of bricks last night when I heard about it.  :'(
Daphne was a great person and she will be missed by everyone who knew her.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Sep 2008)

May Angels look after the children until they are reunited with their parents.  Sad news indeed.       :'(


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Sep 2008)

A  class  act through the toughest of times.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Sep 2008)

That loud sounding crack you just heard is my heart breaking after reading Daphne's words after her husband died.
RIP Domestic Niner, WE thank you.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 Sep 2008)

Man, this brings tears to my eyes  :'( To hear this sad news is heartbreaking.  How much can one family endure?  They have had more than their share of sorrow.  I wish all the best to the Wilson's children, but, most of all I wish that the rest of their life is easier on them.  They deserve it.  My condolances to the family.


----------



## Hot Lips (30 Sep 2008)

Dear God...that is just so tragic...RIP Daphne... :'(

My prayers go out to the Wilson children...and heart felt condolences to family and friends...

HL


----------



## geo (30 Sep 2008)

Sigh!
What a shame, what a waste

My condolences to family and friends
Rest in peace


----------



## R933ex (30 Sep 2008)

I can't imagine what the family must be going through. I hope the family will carry on with her strength


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Sep 2008)

Very rough indeed, both gone long before their time.

OWDU


----------



## BernDawg (30 Sep 2008)

My families thoughts and prayers are with the Wilson kids.  RIP Ma'am, you've done us all proud.


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Oct 2008)

Tragic can only begin to describe this....

My thoughts are with the family at this time. I have do doubt the childeren will be as strong as their parents, and be able to carry on, but nonetheless a terrible thing to have to go through. my heart goes out to them.


----------

